# Single parent student & children's visa questions



## rubylove (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello,
I am new here but I was hoping to get some ideas?
I am traveling to Florence for a 2 month language course followed by 4 months of an internship. I am a single mother to a 4 year old girl. She will be coming with me to Italy. I have already arranged housing, childcare, and purchased our tickets. We are leaving Jan 4 2011.
I have applied for a student visa for myself and was told by the consulate in San Francisco that there is no problem approving my visa. There is however a problem approving my daughters. I was told by the vice consulate in Portland that she would need an extended residency visa, which is what I applied for for her. But the consulate in SF has said that she needs a family visa & the only way to get that is if I am in Italy & file the paperwork then send for her. I am unwilling to do this as she is only 4 & well, that's just crazy! 
Any ideas on how I can help this process along (quickly!) or if you have an experiences like this?
Thank you!


----------

